# Ibanez RX Series



## Mattayus (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd never heard of the RX Series until the other day.

Basically, I was just having a random cruise of eBay, and found this fucking gorgeous beast - 

IBANEZ RX 350 SERIES ELECTRIC GUITAR WITH SKB HARDCASE on eBay, also Ibanez, Electric, Guitars, Musical Instruments (end time 25-Apr-09 17:02:25 BST)

As you can see, it's ended. I wasn't going to bid on it, because I thought it would go for a stupid price, but it only went for £175!!! 

When the hell did Ibanez start/stop making these!? They're bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 25, 2009)

bloody lovely.

not a wise move on the seller's behalf, given the current ecomonic crisis and whatnot


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 25, 2009)

I know, right?!

Fuck man I wish I'd snagged that!  I just sold my Jackson JSX-94 for &#163;250 as well, I had the money sitting in my paypal doing fuck all. It SORT of needs to go on other things, but &#163;175!? I'm sure I could've spared that!

Ahhhhh phooey!!


----------



## zilong (Apr 25, 2009)

Being a RX350 owner myself, I can tell you right off the bat that the guitar he's selling isn't a 350. Maybe it's a higher end 650/750 model, or maybe it's a closely related RT series model... though I don't recall green flame top being an option.







That's a RX350. It's got a pretty different sound from being 100&#37; maple, but it's got a great neck that's pretty reminiscent of thin Strat/Tele necks. It has Adder Plus pickups in it and is my open C guitar. Devin Townsend stuff is pretty amazing through it, haha. This guitar I'll never sell =P

Edit: Quick check at the Ibanez Register suggests that Ebay guitar is a RX650, which are fairly rare: http://www.ibanezregister.com/Gallery/RX/gal-rx650.htm
They're rare enough that I haven't seen more than 5 up for sale as of now... I'll own all of them one day.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah son of a bitch did you have to rub salt in the wound by telling me how rare it is?!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 25, 2009)

my first guitar was an RX60 
pretty low end, but it was decent enough, better than most squires i played/tried.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2009)

That is gawgus, but white scratchplates ftl.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been hunting down for non Gio RXs and RTs for ages. That looks gorgeous. 

There's the Andy Timmons reissue, but that costs 3 US grand.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 26, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> There's the Andy Timmons reissue, but that costs 3 US grand.




I was liking the look of that too, then I saw the price...... Cheesus Christ!


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 26, 2009)

I've thought about getting a RX series..I've played a couple and they all seem to be pretty nice


----------



## whitespy (Jul 30, 2009)

If any one is interested I have a red RX 350 that I need to sell, it has no case and the trem has been blocked but I believe it still works I just don't use it. I don't need the guitar any more and I don't want to e-bay it or consign it. I want it to go to a good home and to some one who will keep it in the condition it's in now. who ever is interested e-mail me and we will talk.

Warren


----------



## Arctodus (Jul 30, 2009)

The original RT's then replaced with RX models as well original SV model are a failed spawn of Ibanez. The early 90's market was the actual "superstrat" ala schecter, so Ibanez tried to take a piece of the pie. That production was eventually replaced with the talman series which was another failed spawn. Times change. Although I've noticed guitar style has stayed pretty damn consistent since 1999.


----------



## Scali (Jul 30, 2009)

The RX is basically just a more 'traditional' variation of the RG. No double-locking tremolo, 22 frets, and looking more like a Fender Strat.
Another similar Strat-like model from Ibanez is the Blazer, which looked more like the original Roadstar that went before the RG/RX/RT series (with the nice old style headstock).
Before these new product lineups at around 1986, the Roadstar tried to cover all markets, with both traditional models, and superstrat-ish features (Ibanez went through quite a few innovative tremolo systems over the years, before they finally arrived at the Edge, which was featured on the Roadstar and Proline, and even on the Artist!!).


----------

